# Do you like your driver's license photo?



## Aprill (Jul 6, 2009)

Let's face it, driver's license photos can be less than perfection. I dont care for mine, I went and had mine renewed On July 3rd and it was less than impressive. What about you?


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 6, 2009)

Mine is horrible. My hair's a mess, the lighting made me look dirty and I looked like I was about to smile but I didn't quite do it.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 6, 2009)

Nope! lol. It was taken about 8 years ago, and my hair was only about 3 inches long! Everyone always does a double-take when they see my license.


----------



## Lucy (Jul 6, 2009)

mine's actually kinda cute! lol


----------



## Roxie (Jul 6, 2009)

lol I'm average about my photo, it's not perfect, but rarely any of mine are so... doesn't matter - I wouldn't show it off to anyone though!


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jul 6, 2009)

Mine is so bad! It doesn't even look like me, I look all pissed off for some reason and I was having a bad hair day that day lol


----------



## MoonShimmer (Jul 6, 2009)

My learner license has the dorkiest pic of me ever, I look about 12! lol


----------



## Sarah84 (Jul 6, 2009)

NO! ha i hate mine but no as much as my passport is now that really is awful


----------



## bCreative (Jul 6, 2009)

Hate mine with a passion!! They should hire professionals to take the picture. My hair looks a hot mess (my mom had curled it that morning so I thought it looked fine), I looked darker and I looked like I had gained about 50 pounds!!


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 7, 2009)

I really liked mine! i had it about a week, and then my wallet got lost. So now I look really washed out and weird. I do like my passport photos though, they're actually not too bad!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 7, 2009)

Before I had my picture taken, I got my hair cut and styled - I definately like my photo


----------



## Darla (Jul 7, 2009)

don't care for mine


----------



## Karren (Jul 7, 2009)

Mines ok... Look a bit too much like a guy! Sigh...


----------



## jewele (Jul 7, 2009)

I just had mine done in june and it sucks!!!! I hate it, I never look good in pictures!! NEVER


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 7, 2009)

Mine USED to be horrible. It looks like I'm drunk and it's my mugshot! Now, it's not so bad. The only thing is, I look really serious.


----------



## internetchick (Jul 7, 2009)

Yes I do! LOL I did my makeup and went on a good hair day.


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 7, 2009)

It's O-K. Not the best photo of me but I'm sure it could be a lot worse.


----------



## dixiewolf (Jul 7, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Sarah84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif NO! ha i hate mine but no as much as my passport is now that really is awful



My passport looks like a corpse, no joke. People actually laughed at it. I think it is expired, I havent been out of the country in years. Hopefully the next one will be halfway decent
I liked my old driver's licence, then I moved and they took another. My fiance got his first, and I laughed, it really is bad and looks like a mugshot. Well then I had mine taken, same thing, looks like a mugshot. It looks nothing like me. My family all said that too, they said it looked like someone else. Never had a problem though, but I really only use it when I write a check, and I have had to show delivery people.


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 7, 2009)

I love my new license! I've had three already, and ID, a permit license, and my renewal last year.

The first two I looked pissed and high!!!

I did simple makeup this time, a highlight shade e/s and brown crease and peachy blush.

AND!!! I made sure my eyebrows were even! I took practice photos beforehand


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 7, 2009)

Man, I've had the same photo of 16 year old Celly.

A time when my cheeks were huge, I dressed like a skater and had no makeup. Nasty!

Replace a possum in that photo and there would be no difference.


----------



## Sarah84 (Jul 7, 2009)

Originally Posted by *dixiewolf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My passport looks like a corpse, no joke. People actually laughed at it. I think it is expired, I havent been out of the country in years. Hopefully the next one will be halfway decent
I liked my old driver's licence, then I moved and they took another. My fiance got his first, and I laughed, it really is bad and looks like a mugshot. Well then I had mine taken, same thing, looks like a mugshot. It looks nothing like me. My family all said that too, they said it looked like someone else. Never had a problem though, but I really only use it when I write a check, and I have had to show delivery people.

i look dead in my passport picture, im so white and washed out in it and i dont even think i have make up on




it was taken about 10 years ago when i was 15, it runs out next may which means i need to renew it around november and i cannot wait.


----------



## bella1342 (Jul 7, 2009)

I like my old license (the one before this one) but not so much this one, because it was taken right after I had my baby.

I love my passport photo though.


----------



## Angels_Decay (Jul 7, 2009)

So far so good with me and my license photos. The past 2 I have really liked...this one better then the first. I hope they let me keep it when I renew.


----------



## dixiewolf (Jul 7, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Sarah84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i look dead in my passport picture, im so white and washed out in it and i dont even think i have make up on



it was taken about 10 years ago when i was 15, it runs out next may which means i need to renew it around november and i cannot wait. I wish I had mine, I would totally scan the picture so everyone could laugh, it must be at my mom's house, she knows I lose stuff, lol


----------



## ~Angela~ (Jul 8, 2009)

Hate it! I have a bad perm and it was before I had LASIK! YUK! My husband says it looks like I was from the 80's LOL! I definitely need a new one.


----------



## MsTique (Jul 15, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Let's face it, driver's license photos can be less than perfection. I dont care for mine, I went and had mine renewed On July 3rd and it was less than impressive. What about you? Lol. I had just gone from dark red to a sandy blonde before I got mine, but the way I have my eye make up, I look kinda gothic. My boyfriend Loves it, and so do several of my guy friends (apparently they like the goth/grundge look I had going on). But I personally wouldn't regret getting mine retaken.


----------



## amorris (Jul 15, 2009)

My Drivers Liscence is actually not bad.. Nothing can be compared to my Pasports. I had them renewed twice, and they all look gross!


----------



## GillT (Jul 15, 2009)

My driving licence looks pretty bad. When I completely relax my face the corners of my lips droop right down and it's not a good look.

My passport photo is OK, and I've had people comment saying that it looks like I went straight from the hairdressers to have it taken, which wasn't the case.

The worst one is my military ID. It was a bright day so the light came in through under the curtain of the photobooth and lit me up from underneath. My hair is shapeless and horrible, my face looks fat, my nose looks like a pug nose, it looks like I have no lips and my eyebrows are terrible. Good thing I don't use this much although I have twice persuaded people to take it when I have nothing else on me. It's AWFUL.


----------



## ProperlyMadeUp (Jul 15, 2009)

Unfortunately not. I was out riding on the day I took my drivers license so I had helmet hair which means my hair was pack down, no makeup...I looked like a dude. Next time I hope to be lucky.


----------



## bC_0614 (Jul 15, 2009)

Hahaha I actually like my drivers license photo since I knew that I had to take it that day. My hair looks a little messy but it looks ok. I look a bit older than I am, which in my case isnt too bad


----------



## jodevizes (Jul 15, 2009)

Not sure. Compared to my passport photo it could be OK lol


----------



## Asha* (Jul 15, 2009)

I just got my license renewed about a month ago and I actually like my new photo, better than the one I had before


----------



## girlyboy9 (Jul 16, 2009)

I hate my photo! It was before I lost weight and I look horrid. I hate showing it...


----------



## esha (Jul 16, 2009)

Not really. I look so young in mine since I was 16. I'm now 20 so when I get id'd some don't even believe it's me. And it looks even worse now because they came out with new licenses in Ontario and the picture is huge and zoomed in ugh. Plus my picture was at 7am, I was half asleep.


----------



## mz.sexy.sky (Jul 17, 2009)

i hate mine with a passion omg i wasnt prepaired at all cause i thought theyd jus use the same pic but jus my luck lol i was tryin a lil to hard so my face looks really fat


----------



## xxlahruexx (Jul 21, 2009)

Mine isn't too bad. well compared to some of the ones i've seen of other people!! i just hate that when they take the picture it puts a big shine on your forehead!! i look like a headlight is coming out of my forehead!


----------



## Chaeli (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm sooo surprised dmv doesn't have salons open in their places of business just for prepic care. It might bail cali out of it's deficit alone. However they do not have them and it shows in my pic.


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 24, 2009)

Mine is hideous. It's like the second you walk in the door, the ugly stick slams you in the face and you (or at least I) always end up with some strange look on my face


----------



## blackfish (Jul 24, 2009)

That looks like prisoners


----------



## Mylala88 (Jul 24, 2009)

I hate mine!!!! I spent so long researching how to take the best picture but then the morning of my test my dad woke me up way earlier than i wanted to (3 hours early for the test) so I was puffy eyed and then rushed me and my brother to the dmv (so i had almost no time to fix any major damage). So I look sleepy, puffy faced and YELLOW (like banana yellow).


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 24, 2009)

My driver's license isn't that bad actually... Now my PASSPORT PIC??? EWWWWW! It's so horrible... I dunno what I was thinking wearing a football shirt and bandeau. And it was back when I first started locing so I look like a lil boy


----------



## Ames_Entrelace (Jul 26, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Chaeli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm sooo surprised dmv doesn't have salons open in their places of business just for prepic care. It might bail cali out of it's deficit alone. However they do not have them and it shows in my pic.



WTB This idea to be a reality in all states... Please... MUGods make it happen!
My first Drivers License picture was beautiful, I almost cried when I had to renew it after I got married. I had to renew it again this year in April and it doesn't look awful, but its most definitely not my best picture. My passport on the other hand, looks like Ms. Piggy outside of animation/puppet world.


----------



## portwinestain (Jul 31, 2009)

almost renewing mine, cant wait


----------



## purpleRain (Jul 31, 2009)

I hate mine, omg. I look like I just pied in my pants LOL. Can't wait to get a new one.


----------



## tofuglory (Aug 1, 2009)

mine looks like I want to murder somebody


----------



## Lacey.Deen (Aug 2, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Let's face it, driver's license photos can be less than perfection. I dont care for mine, I went and had mine renewed On July 3rd and it was less than impressive. What about you? I renewed mine just a few months ago. 
Someone must have been looking out for me because it actually turned out really well. =)

More than I can say for my passport pictures...... lol


----------



## XxOhugmehoOXxX (Aug 3, 2009)

i look like a monkey's ass in every picture, let's not mention my driver's license photo.


----------



## Lozi (Aug 12, 2009)

Kinda - I had a weirdly GOOD hair day that day, it had the volume I wanted and nice waves/curles to its ends, just from rolling out of bed (slept with wet hair)! So I am glad that my hair from that day has been immortalized in my ID, but since my hair is normally not *that* great, people still say it doesn't look like me





Or they ask me why I went to a salon before going to the DMV XD...


----------



## lolaB (Aug 13, 2009)

I hated mine, but I took a new photo yesterday, and I love it lol. I woke up extra early to look my best and beat the dmv rush so my hair couldn't do anything crazy while I waited.


----------



## KatJ (Aug 13, 2009)

I don't mind mine... It makes me smile, because I had my monroe in back then. If it wasn't for that I wouldn't like it much, serious eye baggage issues.


----------



## LuckyCharm (Aug 13, 2009)

The lighting on mine is so off in the picture, I have a really nice tan and dark chesnut brown hair. Reality--I'm a porcelain (the lightest color foundation for most foundations) with strawberry blonde/light red hair! Hence, I get a lot of raised eyebrows when asked for my ID!


----------



## akathegnat (Aug 13, 2009)

I like mine. I had my sister and and ex goofing off in the back ground and they made me crack up laughing and I had a big smile. Most people do a double take of it cause it most people are not smiling at the dmv.


----------



## msmegz (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes, I actually love mine because I was 19 years old and was the skinniest I have ever been. Too bad I have to get my license renewed in a few months and will have to get a new picture! lol


----------



## Sangiovese (Aug 17, 2009)

Originally Posted by *XxOhugmehoOXxX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i look like a monkey's ass in every picture, let's not mention my driver's license photo. Don't be silly, of course you don't.
On a side note, whenever I see someone say monkey's ass, I think of I.R Baboon.

Is that weird?


----------



## Drew_At_MoorSpa (Aug 17, 2009)

Itâ€™s not a proper passport/driving licence photo unless every time you show it to some one you cringe a little. I hate mine as well but it doesnâ€™t look like me any way (I had shorthair in the photo now my hair is longer)


----------



## jennyem (Aug 19, 2009)

Err no, all my official photos are embarrasing, passport photo, driving license etc.

Quite strange considering I'm normally quite good in photographs?


----------



## RubySoho (Aug 26, 2009)

My DL was pretty cute... although it seems soooo fake. I'm not looking straight on.

my passport is completely horrid. its like, somehowall my makeup got taken off when they put it on the passport


----------



## kellianne76 (Sep 5, 2009)

I actually do look like my driver's license photo.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Sep 5, 2009)

Mine isnt so bad. The only thing I dont like is my cheeks cuz they look huge. lol.


----------



## Coif (Sep 17, 2009)

I just got a new one for renewal…and this time I thought the picture would come out good since I put my best smile





But, still…nothing impressive…I really think they need new cameras or better lighting!


----------



## thenewfoundlie (Sep 18, 2009)

I just got a new license this year and this is the first one that I've really liked!!


----------



## DaysWithoutDes (Sep 24, 2009)

I actually really like mine. I mean it's not super gorgeous but I don't mind showing it to my friends. Now my first ID however was a hot mess. HOT M E S S!


----------



## Dumac (Sep 26, 2009)

I don't mind mine, since I was skinnier when they took it.


----------



## flyhoney (Sep 26, 2009)

My photo is horrid. I looked all




from coming straight from class, LOL.


----------



## jodevizes (Sep 26, 2009)

I have just renewed my passport, wow what a terrible ordeal and soooo expensive. Your picture has to be just so, no smiling, no showing teeth, you have to show your ears, your hair has to be off the face it was a complete nightmare. You have to be so careful filling it in as well. You cannot go over the edges, even when you sign your name.

I hope I get it back soon.


----------



## creolesugar (Sep 27, 2009)

I do because I always wear makeup and my hair down in them

but I hate my debit card photo because I always forget that Bank of America takes a photo the same day you open a new account. I rarely wear makeup, and I end up looking a lot younger than I am in photos without it. Plus, if my hair isn't down, having it pulled back makes me look less feminine lol.


----------



## MsArlene (Sep 27, 2009)

*I dont drive anymore so all I have is my state photo ID which I just renewed with a new photo a week ago last Thurday. I HATE it, the photo is of me as a male, even though I dress as a female ( nearly ) 24/7, so not only do I have a state ID as a male, but I had to dress male to have my ID renewed. I dislike being dressed as a male. I very much dislike male clothing.






*


----------



## jodevizes (Sep 27, 2009)

Originally Posted by *creolesugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I do because I always wear makeup and my hair down in them
but I hate my debit card photo because I always forget that Bank of America takes a photo the same day you open a new account. I rarely wear makeup, and I end up looking a lot younger than I am in photos without it. Plus, if my hair isn't down, having it pulled back makes me look less feminine lol.

Wow creolesugar, it is really strange to have your picture on a debit card. Here in the UK we are moaning about the govt trying to introduce ID cards. I guess it could help if you need to buy ciggies or booze though. It is such a drag because even though the legal age to buy cigs is 16 and booze is 18, you have to look over 24 if you don't have ID. Bummer


----------



## nydoll23 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ha i have a big ol cheesy grin, they lady who took the pic had made me laugh,she kept trying o make me grin with teeth,hehehe. hence the cheesiest grin.


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Sep 27, 2009)

OMG. the last one looked liked a mug shot. ...the new one looks like the crazy lady ....atleast no one will be able to use it and look that crazy.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Sep 30, 2009)

I hate mine!! I look horrible! I blame it on bad lightning!


----------



## leahvictoria (Oct 1, 2009)

I DID like mine when it was in colour.... but here in the UK they make it black and white and I hate it like that!


----------



## angila (Oct 17, 2009)

Mine is very different from the original face.It looks very ugly,lean and thin.Its very older one.It doesn't look attractive.


----------



## LoveMehTSX (Oct 18, 2009)

Mine looks like I put lots of weight on and got a tan lol


----------

